# Steering Wheel Stands



## cybershot (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone used or know of anyone that's got one of these? The videos and reviews I've found on the net seem quite good. Seems the best thing available for under £100, where the need for something compact when its not in use is of prime importance.

http://www.wheelstandpro.com







Or can recommend anything else?

In the meantime, it will have to be the Ironing board I think. Here's one I prepared earlier:


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2011)

^ evil stig


----------



## Kanda (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm currently using a table but I want to get a playseat for my G27. I think you definitely need something sturdy. Wheelstand looks ok but no gear lever mount.






e2a: Correction, Wheelstand does have gear mount, doesn't look sturdy enough though


----------



## cybershot (Feb 8, 2011)

The videos on youtube of it being thrashed around make it look quite sturdy, and a few sites have give it favourable reviews. 

Yeah there's one that folds away nicely with a seat and it looks boss. About £300 thou and I don't have that to throw away on something that won't get used enough to warrant spending that much.


----------



## starfish (Feb 8, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Anyone used or know of anyone that's got one of these? The videos and reviews I've found on the net seem quite good. Seems the best thing available for under £100, where the need for something compact when its not in use is of prime importance.
> 
> http://www.wheelstandpro.com
> 
> ...



Was thinking about this exact same thing earlier tonight, i already have that chair so at least i know what it would look like with one.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2011)

lol nerds


----------

